# Well my 2010 V6 TDI is apart



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Took my 2010 V6 TDI in for a supposed oil leak at the turbo and for a few other things (parking sensor going off for no reason and a rattle in the sunroof)...

And here it sits now... 




























They found a second leak coming from near the timing chain assembly... so they had to take the entire engine out as well as the whole drive train and the exhaust... car is taking up two hoists... 

I am down for at least a week if not two... Hopefully things are back to normal after taking the whole thing apart... Just over 17000km's (10500 miles) on it... 

And I have to say the turbo these cars have is the smallest thing I have ever seen...

Now I am driving around in a MK6 golf... had a red beetle yesterday... switched to a golf today... 

Anyways... more updates as they come... and mine is not the first V6 TDI the shop where I get work done has seen with oil leaking out of the turbo region...


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

That's a sad state for any vehicle, let alone a 2010 TDI. Hope it's a prompt and permanent fix. Interested in hearing anything more you learn about the turbo oil leak. Especially if it looks like it might eventually be TSB material. Good luck!


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

interesting, doesn't look much smaller then a V10


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

schubie said:


> That's a sad state for any vehicle, let alone a 2010 TDI. Hope it's a prompt and permanent fix. Interested in hearing anything more you learn about the turbo oil leak. Especially if it looks like it might eventually be TSB material. Good luck!


I am having my doubts about VW issuing a TSB for this just for the sheer difficulty to get at the turbo... in most cases you have to drop the engine to get at it...

On another note... I am still driving a Golf...


----------



## hellgti (Sep 29, 2004)

jeez...


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

that just plain sucks. Hopefully their mechanics are up to the task of fixing it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

mdjak said:


> that just plain sucks. Hopefully their mechanics are up to the task of fixing it.


 Their techs are some of the best... They did the big turbo build on my jetta and would recommend the techs work to anyone... 

Got an "update" if you want to call it that from the service advisor a few days ago... they are still waiting for parts from Germany (isn't that always the story)... before they can even consider giving me a timeline... car will have been at the dealer for two weeks tomorrow... how long does it have to be there to qualify for a buyback?


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

You'll have to research your particular states lemon laws for a buy back. I'd definately recommend doing that so you know your rights on the matter. 

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

henrysko said:


> You'll have to research your particular states lemon laws for a buy back. I'd definately recommend doing that so you know your rights on the matter.
> 
> Best of luck with your decision.


 Not sure what its like in Canada... I don't think we have that sort of thing here... 

Its not that the car is unreliable or anything... but the fact that it is such a new car and EVERYTHING in the drive line has been taken out does not instill confidence... That's where we are having issues with this...


----------



## henrysko (Mar 7, 2005)

Canada? 

I live in the Kalifornia.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

henrysko said:


> Canada?
> 
> I live in the Kalifornia.


 The OP is in Canada, that is what he was referring to.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

henrysko said:


> Canada?
> 
> I live in the Kalifornia.


 I was referring to our laws!  

Well.. so far parts have still not arrived... and the truck looks just like it did in those pictures over two weeks ago... 

Driving a base base base tiguan now... Manual transmission etc... Its nice to have a loaner at least... :sly: 

News as it develops...


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

I would definitely call up Vw of Canada, they'll cover your car payment for the month i'm sure with a little complaint, I'd probably ask for a few free oil changes as well once the car gets on the road again.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

VolksTrooper said:


> I would definitely call up Vw of Canada, they'll cover your car payment for the month i'm sure with a little complaint, I'd probably ask for a few free oil changes as well once the car gets on the road again.


 you can get them to cover your payment??????


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Sure you've been without your vehicle for how long? thats totally unacceptable, I'd demand they cover at least one months payment for the inconvienence. Your paying for a vehicle which is sitting in their garage, it makes sense!


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

If you call them, be sure to stay calm, explain the problem with the vehicle, and tell them how long you've been without it. The easier you are to work with as a customer, the more they'll be willing to help. Be sure to let them know that you've owned multiple VWs and that you go to the dealer for regular work. They're more inclined to help someone who's been a repeat customer than someone who just shows up on their doorstep one day, out of the blue. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## SHUMopper (Jan 2, 2002)

when the dealer had my touareg for a month (failed knock sensors), they offered to take car of my one month payment while it was there.

I would certainly say something about it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

on thursday it will be a month... arrggg...


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Have they told you what is wrong? or do they even know? I think i'd lose my mind if that was my vehicle. Don't, but seriously that's a long time to be without. Your 100% within your right to request them pay a month's payement.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

VolksTrooper said:


> Have they told you what is wrong? or do they even know? I think i'd lose my mind if that was my vehicle. Don't, but seriously that's a long time to be without. Your 100% within your right to request them pay a month's payement.


Oil leak from turbo and also from timing assembly... waiting on parts apparently... :banghead:


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Well... car should be ready tomorrow... although they haven't addressed the electrical gremlins yet... 

Dealership is willing to buy it back... so this may be the end of the touareg line for me... we shall see in the next few days...


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

yvrnycracer said:


> Well... car should be ready tomorrow... although they haven't addressed the electrical gremlins yet...
> 
> Dealership is willing to buy it back... so this may be the end of the touareg line for me... we shall see in the next few days...


I had dealer do an "equity transfer" for my 05 v8. All very pleasant stuff. As mentioned earlier, the dealer paid my VW Finanance payment when they had my car for, if I rememebr correctly, about three weeks to replace the alternator=battery= starter cable thing way back when.

When I got the car back, the fuel pump failed and that was the end of that. Sat down with the dealer owner and VW rep and was driving a new 05V8 no questions asked. New one has 88k miles now and has been pretty good...thankfully since I ponied up for the extended warranty.

They don't want to lose a customer...be open to the idea of an equity transfer...basically, they change the VIN number on your asset paperwork (I used VW credit) and no issues. In my case, I got rid of a buggy Touareg with about 10k miles on it, skipped one month's payment to VW credit, and was on my way.

Good luck. No fun seeing your parts all over a garage bay. Been there.


----------



## keith-i (Nov 23, 2002)

I've been following this thread with interest, and would be keen to hear the outcome, in particular whether it is a common problem and whether VW head office have anything to say or issue a TSB of some sort. 

I also have the same engine block, but in a boat (UK). VW use this unit in their new range of marine engines, and we had one installed last year. However, within about 3 months we had a small drip of oil appear in the bilge which was coming from the timing chain/turbo end. Unfortunately, being such a new engine in the marine world there is very little history of faults and the like, but it was repaired under warranty. The agent replaced the gaskets on both timing chain covers which is where the leak was traced to. This has been partially successful, but there is still a dribble from the right hand cover. Fortunately the engine didn't have to be removed to be worked on, although I dread a leak ever appearing from the bell end/flywheel cover as this would be major hassle needing removal of the gearbox. Incidentally, the gaskets took an age to come from Germany, perhaps they can't produce them fast enough 

I managed to briefly speak to a VW mechanic from a local car dealer and he said that they quite often 'sweat' at the seals, and that the solution is to replace the gaskets. What surprised me was that the covers are fitted with a thin dry metal gasket on the main face and silicone sealant on the base joint. It's clearly a weakness. Strangely there is very little on the web about it other than this post.


----------



## kceesar (Mar 16, 2001)

*What's going on with your TDi?*

Been on the forum everyday to know the outcome of your dilemma.


----------



## hellgti (Sep 29, 2004)

It's back on the road, or at least a another one with the same unique decals has been spotted recently....


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

kceesar said:


> Been on the forum everyday to know the outcome of your dilemma.


as hellgti said... it is in fact back on the road... 

car is not leaking anymore AFAIK... but haven't really inspected it... 

was just taken on a ~1000km road trip... probably will get it checked out shortly to make sure there are no more issued in that area! 

Now on dealing with VW... have to say... not impressed... they offered a 500 dollar credit towards service at a vw dealer... a one month credit of the lease would have sufficed... but still have yet to respond to their offer... 

Have been told to keep a diary of things that go wrong over the next few months by a few people... and we will take it from there... Still need to get a rattle in the sunroof repaired and deal with the issue of the alarm going off about half the time when I lock the car and also the issue of the parking sensors going off for no reason...


----------



## katman2 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 2010 TDI with the mystery alarm. Mine only goes off when the outside temperature is above 90. Does it in neutral or when I shift into reverse. Been back to the dealer and demonstrated the problem for the service advisor. Mechanic heard it on a test but after several days in the shop they couldn't track it down. Have to try again next summer! Let us know if they fure yours out.


----------



## VW_MKV (May 1, 2008)

poor nicky.......having problems with another vw.....poor thing...


----------



## schubie (Mar 26, 2009)

katman2 said:


> I have a 2010 TDI with the mystery alarm. Mine only goes off when the outside temperature is above 90. Does it in neutral or when I shift into reverse. Been back to the dealer and demonstrated the problem for the service advisor. Mechanic heard it on a test but after several days in the shop they couldn't track it down. Have to try again next summer! Let us know if they fure yours out.


There's a TSB out there on the intermittent alarm, and it's a fairly straightforward fix. A quick search at Club T'reg should turn it up. A bunch of us have had this and, after the fix, it's a thing of the past.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

jtrujillo86 said:


> If you call them, be sure to stay calm, explain the problem with the vehicle, and tell them how long you've been without it. The easier you are to work with as a customer, the more they'll be willing to help. Be sure to let them know that you've owned multiple VWs and that you go to the dealer for regular work. They're more inclined to help someone who's been a repeat customer than someone who just shows up on their doorstep one day, out of the blue.
> 
> - Jeremy.


Tried that.. They just think we are making up the problems :laugh:



To the OP: Good luck! Hope that everything works out for you. :beer:


----------

